# Constipation With Thin Stool



## penguinapple (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi there,

I have been having constipation for the past 5 weeks and have also been having some thin stool and have had mucus in my stool, today I went to the toilet and my stool looks greyish and pale, I have gone to the to the doctor a couple of times and they have told me that I should take Movicol.

I was still having constipation by 2 weeks after I went to the doctor the first time and they told me to have 2 satchets per day of movicol instead. I went back to the doctor 2 weeks after that and they said to keep having movicol 2 doses a day and also take lactulose. I am still having the same problems and have also been having prunes, Prune Juice, Psylium Husk with my porridge in the morning and have been eating healthy and adding lots of fiber into my diet.

Help would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Stool width is a function of stool consistency and how much water is held in the stool. It shrinks in volume as it dries, and if it is soft enough it gets thin when squeezed enough to move it along.

Grey could be a concern as it can happen with reduced bile flow. Are you having any pain in the upper right quadrant?

There is always some mucus in stool and if it has been hard to pass it may have more as the bowel tries to lubricate it enough to keep it moving.

How often are you having a BM on this protocol?


----------



## usagoldie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am on Miralax 2 x's a day. Seems to help.


----------



## penguinapple (Aug 25, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> Stool width is a function of stool consistency and how much water is held in the stool. It shrinks in volume as it dries, and if it is soft enough it gets thin when squeezed enough to move it along.
> 
> Grey could be a concern as it can happen with reduced bile flow. Are you having any pain in the upper right quadrant?
> 
> ...


Usually every day but I poo small amounts more often and dont feel like ive fully emtied my bowels.

I dont have pain in my upper right area.


----------

